
Ask HN: How do you donate your skills? - mavsman
I&#x27;m especially interested in how engineers donate their skills, time, and talents. I&#x27;ve been thinking of how to donate my skillset to a good cause that isn&#x27;t necessarily just an open source project. The only thing I can think of is making websites for organizations that really need them but I&#x27;m also not sure how to find those.
======
kpsychwave
You can share your skills by mentoring junior developers in your local area. I
have observed that there is an oversupply of junior developers who are self-
taught or have credentials but have not had their first job yet. I started a
local tech meet up group centered around this problem, one of our goals is to
facilitate skill cross-sharing sharing between senior devs and junior ones but
also between devs of different stacks.

We've had some success in our small city (regular attendance, over 200 members
so far) and we are trying to replicate it in other towns. If you're interested
in setting up something similar, we can coordinate efforts. please reach out
to me here: temekuwebtechies@gmail.com

